
Lifelong Rubyist makes some Python code 5x Faster - acconrad
https://www.schneems.com/2017/10/02/lifelong-rubyist-makes-some-python-code-5x-faster/
======
acconrad
Neat post but would have loved to have seen a side-by-side comparing the
suboptimal code with the optimal code.

